
Keurig Will Be Acquired by JAB-Led Group for $13.9B - bko
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-12-07/keurig-to-be-bought-by-jab-led-investor-group-for-13-9-billion
======
tedmiston
What's interesting to note is that JAB Holdings now owns quite the coffee
stable:

\- Caribou

\- Peet's

\- Intelligentsia (via Peet's)

\- Stumptown (via Peet's)

\- Keurig

